# Winterhose - allgemeine Winterbekleidung



## Fie (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich grüße euch!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Winterhose. Ich will aber nicht diese engen Dinger, in der man wie eine Presswurst aussieht. Ich kann die einfach nicht leiden. Hat mir da jemand einen guten Tipp?

Was tragt ihr im Winter so an Pellen? 

Grüßle

Micha


PS: Winterpokalteam, wann geht es los?


----------



## scylla (13. Oktober 2011)

Presswurst mag ich auch nicht 
Zudem bekomme ich im Winter wenn es ordentlich kalt und zugig ist schnell mal Probleme mit der Blase.
Darum ziehe ich bei um oder unter 0 Grad immer gleich zwei oder sogar drei Hosen übereinander.

Wahlweise folgende Kombis:
-für kurze Feierabendrunden wenn es ein bisschen gemütlicher sein darf: kurze normale Radshort mit Polster und drüber eine weite lange Softshell Hose (hab eine von Maloja, aber frag mich nicht, wie die heißt, hab's vergessen!)
-für längere Touren wenn's nicht ganz so kalt ist: 
kurze Bibshort mit Polster, drüber eine lange Lauftight oder Beinlinge, und als letztes eine Baggy-Short
-wenn's ganz a***kalt ist, also gut unter dem Gefrierpunkt:
kurze Bibshort mit Polster, lange Windstopper/Thermo Tight ohne Polster (Gore Xenon), und oben drüber noch eine Baggy-Short

Zwiebelprinzip hat halt den Vorteil, dass man nicht immer so viel Wäsche hat, weil man die oberen Lagen auch mal zwei-drei Tage hintereinander anziehen kann, und auch nicht so viele unterschiedliche Klamotten braucht, die man dann nur eine "Saison" lang anziehen kann.
Am universellsten finde ich einfach eine lange, weite Softshell Hose. Kann ja auch gerne aus dem "Skibedarf" sein. Meine Maloja Hose war glaub auch nicht als Bikehose gelabelt. Wichtig ist nur, dass sich unten die Beine eng stellen lassen mittels Klett oder Gummizug, damit man nicht mit Kurbel/Kette/Kettenblättern ins Gehege kommt. Wenn's kälter wird, einfach mehr drunter ziehen, z.B. zur Bikeshort noch Beinlinge, oder eine Laufhose. 
Laufhosen für's drunterziehen hab ich von Aldi  sind zwar nicht wirklich toll, aber fürs einsauen langts.

PS: Winterpokal... keine Ahnung, ist noch nix aktuelles online... wundert mich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (13. Oktober 2011)

Da ich dieses Jahr auch den ersten Winter durchfahren möchte, mache ich mir im Moment ähnliche Gedanken. Zuerst werde ich es wohl mit dem Zwiebelprinzip probieren, da ich lange Lauftights etc. zuhause habe. Letzte Woche habe ich noch eine lange, weite Hose im Laden anprobiert, die wirklich bequem war (ich glaub von Gore). Da ich aber sonst schon genug Geld ausgegeben habe, habe ich das kaufen aufgeschoben und werde zuerst mit dem Vorhandenen Vorlieb nehmen .

PS: Würde dieses Jahr auch gerne in einem Winterpokalteam Unterschlupf finden...


----------



## dubbel (13. Oktober 2011)

kurze radhose + gore bikewear "fusion" - warm, winddicht (softshell), nicht eng anliegend. 
wenn's noch kälter wird: ne lange beik-tight drunter.


----------



## Mausoline (13. Oktober 2011)

Fie schrieb:


> .....PS: Winterpokalteam, wann geht es los?



Hallo Fie,
bist du auch wieder dabei?


----------



## mtbbee (13. Oktober 2011)

die http://gorebikewear.de/remote/Satellite/PROD_WWOXYI?landingid=1212722635708R
wenns knackig kalt ist

ansonsten meine Sommerhosen + Beinlinge oder über die kurzen Hosen lange ohne Polster http://gorebikewear.de/remote/Satellite/PROD_TWSPOD?landingid=1212722635708R

oder 3/4 Hosen ala http://www.bike-o-mania.de/radsport...Tight_Damen_Midzero_RC_Pro_Knicker-22168.html

Schlabberhosen mag ich nicht, o.g. Beispiele sitzen absolut bequem und Presswurstfeeling habe ich in denen nicht.


----------



## Silvermoon (13. Oktober 2011)

@ scylla:

War das vielleicht die hier von Maloja?

www.roseversand.de/artikel/maloja-soft-shell-damen-tights-matra/aid:367837

Die hab ich mir letztes Jahr gekauft, in Schwarz. Die ist echt klasse 
Drunter ne 3/4 Radhose mit Polster und ein paar Skistrümpfe - perfekt


----------



## Fie (14. Oktober 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Hallo Fie,
> bist du auch wieder dabei?



Ja, würde ich sehr gerne und dieses Mal mit mehr Punkten, denn letztes Jahr war grausam.


----------



## mangolassi (14. Oktober 2011)

Bei den Herren wird in diversen Threads über die Arbeitshosen von Engelbert Strauss diskutiert:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=507736&highlight=engelbert&page=2

Mein Freund hat die Funktionhose prestige, die muss extrem warm sein, also genau richtig für verfrorene Mädels.
Weniger warme gibts auch: Bundhose e.s. motion und neue Farben. In rot oder kornblau würde ich vielleicht auch mal eine ausprobieren.
Nur bei den kleineren Grössen darf man bei der Farbe nicht allzu wählerisch sein.


----------



## Fie (14. Oktober 2011)

Oh,das ist ja witzig, ich habe meine Arbeitskleidung von E.S. )
Gute Idee, danke!


----------



## Silvermoon (14. Oktober 2011)

Hab hier noch nen Tipp, wenn ihr noch Funktionskleidung zum Laufen bzw. zum Biken sucht:

Gibts noch bei Tchibo online 

www.tchibo.de/Sportbekleidung-und-mehr-Laufen-Sie-in-den-Herbst-t400003144.html

Sind tolle Sachen dabei, die man ja auch zum Biken nutzen kann 
Beispielsweise dieses Funktionsshirt hier
www.tchibo.de/Damen-Funktionsshirt-p400010699.html
Hab ich mir die Tage bestellt (und heute schon gekommen) und ich muss sagen, die sind echt schön. Der Stoff fühlt sich sehr gut an, die Qualität scheint ok und der Schnitt ist figurumschmeichelnd und leger. Nix besonders, ohne jeglichen Schnickschnack, aber echt schön. Die Farbe Brombeer ist 
Hab ich mir zum Laufen und zum Biken bestellt. Da ich mich nicht entscheiden konnte, mal gleich in allen 3 Farben - bei dem Preis konnte ich nicht widerstehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niceann (14. Oktober 2011)

Hey an alle,
ich habe seit kurzem diese Hose hier von GoreBikeWear

http://www.gorebikewear.de/remote/Satellite/PROD_TCOUNP?landingid=1212722635681O

Bin "bis jetzt" sehr zufrieden - auch bei kaltem Wind - so wie Heute !
Habe zur Zeit noch ne kurze enge Radhose mit Einsatz drunter - das war völlig ausreichend - das die Hose nen Windstopper hat! Wenn´s kälter wird einfach ne längere enge Hose drunter!

Haben (mein Freund und ich) noch andere Produkte von Gore sind damit sehr zufrieden, kann nur jedem empfehlen das Geld zu investieren! Es lohnt sich!

Grüße 
und ein tolle HerbstBikeWoE


----------



## linnsche (15. Oktober 2011)

ich hab leider bisher nur eine lange gut ehose, aber die ist noch zu warm......jetz bin ich am überlegen was ich heute anziehen soll...meine beinlinge sind absolut schrott, viel zu groß und schlapperig und daher ist es echt nicht so einfach....da ich aber unbedingt heute fahren will, überleg ich echt, eine Legging drunter zu ziehen? meint ihr das geht? Ich muss mal gucken was ich finde....puuuuh...notfalls kauf ich echt die bei Tchibo, damit ich wenigstens etwas habe.....


----------



## Fie (15. Oktober 2011)

Ich denke mit einer Leggins drunter ist es nicht so prickelnd, weil nicht atmungsaktiv. Wenn du dann etwas in's Schwitzen kommst, wird da nichts an Nässe abtransportiert und frierst dann sehr schnell. 
Warum also nicht nach Tschibo greifen?


----------



## Mausoline (15. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe die Thermo-Lauftight von Tchibo für alles mögliche benutzt, mehrere Jahre lang und war top zufrieden, nur für ganz kalt ists zu wenig.


----------



## linnsche (15. Oktober 2011)

puuh ich hab echt gefroren heut aber eher an den schuhen...brauch noch dringend überschuhe.....nach 5h waren die echt eisklötze..hab gemerkt ich hab doch noch 2hosen *lach* reicht also für diese saison


----------



## MissQuax (15. Oktober 2011)

linnsche schrieb:


> puuh ich hab echt gefroren heut aber eher an den schuhen...brauch noch dringend überschuhe.....nach 5h waren die echt eisklötze..hab gemerkt ich hab doch noch 2hosen *lach* reicht also für diese saison



Bei Aldi gibt's in Kürze Heizsohlen! Ich hab die vonTchibo und bin damit super über den Winter (bis zu -12° C) gekommen!

Kann ich "wärmstens"  empfehlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linnsche (16. Oktober 2011)

echt??? genial! danke dir! werde danach ausschau halten


----------



## MelleD (17. Oktober 2011)

Also wenns richtig schneit und friert und es schweinekalt ist, greif ich gerne mal auf meine Snowboard-Hose zurück  genug platz für Protektoren hat se auch und ist mollig warm. Geht auch ganz gut. Zum Glück kann ich bei meiner die Hosenträger abmachen, sonst wärs nen bissl gefährlich.


----------



## M_on_Centurion (23. Oktober 2011)

Hat hier schon eine ne Hose von e.s. gekauft?
Ich habe gesehen, dass es sogar eine Umrechnungstabelle gibt, welche Männergröße man bei welcher Damengröße bestellen soll. Aber irgendwie bin ich mir da nicht sicher, wenn ich mir die Maße so ansehen...


----------



## Menuett (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe zwei es Hosen, sind wohl kurze und bin mit denen rundum zufrieden. Habe bei einer Größe von 163cm und 63kg ne 48...Die Maßtabelle von denen stimmt eigentlich sehr genau 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## scylla (25. Oktober 2011)

wie sieht's denn mit der Atmungsaktivität von den ES Sachen aus? Schwitzt man sich darunter nicht einen Wolf? (die werden ja wahrscheinlich nicht für hohe Dauerbelastungen mit entsprechenden Schweißausbrüchen konzipiert sein wie beim Sport)
Irgendwie finde ich die Klamotten von denen preislich auch sehr attraktiv...


----------



## Warnschild (25. Oktober 2011)

Ich kam im Sommer recht günstig zur Pearl Izumi Elite Damenhose mit dem "Ausstieg" hinten. Aber irgendwie sitzt die Öffnung falsch, wie mir scheint, zumindest bei "Trockenübungen" im heimischen Wohnzimmer hat sie mich nicht überzeugt: 

Die Hose ist ja mit Trägern bzw. komplett bis oben geschlossen, die Öffnung sitzt für mich aber zu weit oben, so dass ich die Hose irgendwie weiter nach unten ziehen müsste, um tatsächlich ohne lästige Entblätterungsaktionen ins Gebüsch zu verschwinden. 

Wie ergeht das euch so? Hat noch jemand dieses Modell?


----------

